# anyone know what brand of junk this faucet is?????



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Its always got to be a manhood contest....
it just cant be something easy--- I told him its
probably going to be a new Delta faucet in his near future

.... no way am I spending
my time on an easter egg hunt looking for parts

if you can correctly name this one you 
win a box of cookies of your choice 🤠🤠


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool handle!


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks like a Fred to me.

I like Oreos... 🤣🤣


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It has a wood stove handle for cripes' sake! Just chuck a log at it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> It has a wood stove handle for cripes' sake! Just chuck a log at it.


no cookies for you


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Where the heck is Skoro the faucet detective???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Where the heck is Skoro the faucet detective???


OT is my guess. Probably swearing under his breath about that China faucet….


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I thought chonkie was the fixture wizard?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

No cookies....Here I found it!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> No cookies....Here I found it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132386


hahaha


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I thought chonkie was the fixture wizard?


Between the two, your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

It kinda looks like a symmons with the diverter on the bottom like that. But i would want to see the cartridge


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm lookin at a new delta faucet,cause this piece of junk will be removed and scraped out


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I know I've seen that diverter knob before. I want to say it has a big brass thermostatic cartridge, like a Grohe or a Rohl.

Chonkie is the fixture wizard, he's got a mind like a steel trap.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> It kinda looks like a symmons with the diverter on the bottom like that. But i would want to see the cartridge


Symmons diverters swipe left and right. That one pulls/pushes.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks similar to a Kingston Brass Millennium, except for that odd lever.

I want to say I've seen an old Kohler like this as well.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I'm lookin at a new delta faucet,cause this piece of junk will be removed and scraped out



I am not gonna touch it .... I dont even know if their is access from behind it yet....
I told them its not viable but I would put it on line and send a picture to the faucet wizards 
in our town and on line to see what they know.... 
A Delta 1700 in brown is in his future and I told 
them probably about 950 installed 

and I am keeping the cookies for myself...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Symmons diverters swipe left and right. That one pulls/pushes.


It utilizes the “push-pull method” lololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I say it is a price pfister


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like Danze or Gerber sh!t.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Symmons diverters swipe left and right. That one pulls/pushes.


Good eye. Hard to see the details on my phone.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I was thinking Gerber too; but that’s just a guess. I’ve also seen Moens with a push pull diverter. 

I almost wonder if it’s some sort of aftermarket trim.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I get a call from someone last night looking for faucet repairs and they sent me the same exact pictures.
the wife of the guy I was dealing with calls me thinking I am someone else.. she is calling everyone
in town hoping to save this junk
I told her to send me some pics and their it is again.. lol....

I told her I had already talked to her husband and she laughed.. 
the last I heard we were going to change it out next week for under a grand....

Some people think I am some sort of faucet "healer" and all I got to do 
is lay my healing hands on the faucet it will just magically come back from the dead
I told her that the faucet might die on the operating table and then what do we do??

Now I guess They are calling around town looking for their " boy" 
who will muck this faucet up real good for them for dirt cheap........
.
I am really more than ok about it.... 
just one less mess I got to deal with next week... 


Just let me lay my healing hands on your faucet and it will all fix itself 
------once the check clears the bank-------....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I get a call from someone last night looking for faucet repairs and they sent me the same exact pictures.
> the wife of the guy I was dealing with calls me thinking I am someone else.. she is calling everyone
> in town hoping to save this junk
> I told her to send me some pics and their it is again.. lol....
> ...


Just in case you get the call to fix it, on second thought I'm leaning more towards it being Kohler. I think I remember that tub spout shape being kohler plus the way the handle escutcheon screws on to hold the big escutcheon to the wall. And danze and gerber diverters also turn left/right instead of pull/push iirc.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Just in case you get the call to fix it, on second thought I'm leaning more towards it being Kohler. I think I remember that tub spout shape being kohler plus the way the handle escutcheon screws on to hold the big escutcheon to the wall. And danze and gerber diverters also turn left/right instead of pull/push iirc.



thanks for the information ....

but Its out of my healing hands now.....

seriously, how much are you supposed to charge someone to 
hunt down the parts , order them , go pick them up and then hope
that they are the correct ones??? What is your time worth??

what is the minimum amount of money would you charge for 
probably 4 hours of your time end to end??? 

and maybe longer and you
also have to warranty the junk??


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> thanks for the information ....
> 
> but Its out of my healing hands now.....
> 
> ...


They'll hire a hack first who'll screw it up and leave them hanging and they'll call the cheapest plumber because they already paid the hack and will hate to pay twice so they'll give hell to the real plumber who'll replace the entire thing.

Been there a few times, but sometimes I get lucky and they are happy the issue is solved.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

someone won the box of cookies over on Terry Loves site

I sent them 6 bucks to buy a couple of packages of chips ahoys...

https://www.newportbrass.com/documents/dynamicdocuments/spec_3-2102bp_fairfield.pdf

https://www.newportbrass.com/documents/dynamicdocuments/1-595.pdf


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well sh!t, if i knew you were serious about the cookies, i would have tried harder to get it right. 😞


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Master Mark said:


> thanks for the information ....
> 
> but Its out of my healing hands now.....
> 
> ...



I tell people that I will do the research at a cost. Hourly. I will then tell them there are no guarantees and it can take hours. Which usually scares them off. Then I will tell them that I can just replace a faucet for a flat rate. Usually they just want me to replace it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Ain't much to research if you take the trim off.....


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> Ain't much to research if you take the trim off.....


Yes, but I also really don’t like to touch things unless I know I can fix them. 

In this case, I might have done just that to get a look to see if it was after market trim for something common.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> Yes, but I also really don’t like to touch things unless I know I can fix them.
> 
> In this case, I might have done just that to get a look to see if it was after market trim for something common.


You won't even take the trim off?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Not without some kind of agreement. Plus, the “you touched it, it’s your fault,” factor. Not worth it. Especially for someone who is just price shopping.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

jakewilcox said:


> I tell people that I will do the research at a cost. Hourly. I will then tell them there are no guarantees and it can take hours. Which usually scares them off. Then I will tell them that I can just replace a faucet for a flat rate. Usually they just want me to replace it.



I did not mind doing this but I called them last night to send them the specs and the guy tells
me the wife already went to a hardware store and picked herself out another pretty piece of junk
for $169.00 and then had some jack leg install it for them... for 400. 

The delta 1700 in brown was gonna cost me about $325. 
I said no problem, I am glad she picked herself out another winner faucet...


To me , it is just another project I dont have to get involved in next week


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

jakewilcox said:


> I tell people that I will do the research at a cost. Hourly. I will then tell them there are no guarantees and it can take hours. Which usually scares them off. Then I will tell them that I can just replace a faucet for a flat rate. Usually they just want me to replace it.


Same here, I ask them the brand, if there's no name it's automatic I tell them to buy a new faucet. Manufacturers who don't put their name usually aren't simple to fix or good quality. If they insist they back off when I say I charge for all my time to take it apart, research, call, drive, going back and ripping the wall apart when it still doesn't work.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just ran across one today. The cheap plastic holding the handle on broke.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i believe kohler made the fairfield.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like Grohe makes the valve and companies like Newport Brass and Rohl rebrand it and make the trim


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Looks like Grohe makes the valve and companies like Newport Brass and Rohl rebrand it and make the trim


It's a tempress ii


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

9th said:


> looks like its possibly a Rowl thermostatic does it have a limit button on handle for temp override or it Philrich or Brasscraft or but with out seeing the stem could be alot of high end brands for trim the info for trim is often printed on back side of wall plate


Read the forum rules and post an intro.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

9th said:


> looks like its possibly a Rowl thermostatic does it have a limit button on handle for temp override or it Philrich or Brasscraft or but with out seeing the stem could be alot of high end brands for trim the info for trim is often printed on back side of wall plate


Rowl?!?  If you read the other posts you would have seen the mystery has already been solved. Cookie money has been distributed. Also, I have never seen info printed on the back of the escutcheon in the 15+ years and numerous different brands from low end to really high end.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> thanks for the information ....
> 
> but Its out of my healing hands now.....
> 
> ...


New faucet before all that


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Why do tile-setters think they are so clever and don't tile around the plastic rough in flange? Instead they tear it off or better yet tile over it. So it makes working on the valve a pain in the ass.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Master Mark, what is "Terry Loves site"?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Master Mark, what is "Terry Loves site"?


It's his favorite pron site.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rooterboy said:


> Master Mark, what is "Terry Loves site"?


Terry Love is a guy who has a plumbing site out of Seattle....
its for professionals and also its a DIY site where they ask questions
on how to do plumbing work....... I understand that people here think its
Taboo to help DIYers but he does not mind.... just google terry love..

I have been out to see him a couple of times over the past 5 years and done
some hiking and general fooling around seattle with him.... 

good times.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> .............. I understand that people here think its
> Taboo to help DIYers .........


I am pretty sure most of us just don't want to give them free advice ON HERE. This is our place to have beer-thirty and bich about homeowners/hacks/diy.

There are hundreds of websites for them. As far as I know this is the only forum just for real plumbers/hvac techs.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I am pretty sure most of us just don't want to give them free advice ON HERE. This is our place to have beer-thirty and bich about homeowners/hacks/diy.
> 
> There are hundreds of websites for them. As far as I know this is the only forum just for real plumbers/hvac techs.


This is my sentiment exactly. I help out DIY all the time. I'm also fairly limited in the advice that I'll give. Want to change out a fill valve or install a lavatory faucet? Sure, I'll give you some pointers. Try do your own gas lines? That's a negative ghost rider. 

If a homeowner wants to ID their shower cartridge, I'll send them to the supply house that I know will charge them full MSRP. That way our price and warranty doesn't look so bad. 😎


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I am pretty sure most of us just don't want to give them free advice ON HERE. This is our place to have beer-thirty and bich about homeowners/hacks/diy.
> 
> There are hundreds of websites for them. As far as I know this is the only forum just for real plumbers/hvac techs.


I sort of like to look at this forum as something like a place to pass the time and bullshi/ with a bunch of
people and its not sitting around in a bar..... and if everyone wants to run out the DIYers its just part of the game
just like dealing with low lifes that come into a bar and are not welcome........

I stop in over at Terry Loves site every few days just to see what is going on... Terry is more of a laid
back mellow kind of guy ... I have driven out to Seattle with one of my kids on 2 trips and he invited me and my
kids to stay at his house for a few days which was real nice of him.. ...we saw the town , hiked Mt Raineer , did the coast of Oregon
and had a good vacation out there
My kids say that he is more nerdy than me..... whatever that means lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's a Tempress inwall.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> It's a tempress ii





Plumbus said:


> I think it's a Tempress inwall.
> View attachment 132508



My thoughts exactly........a week ago


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I sort of like to look at this forum as something like a place to pass the time and bullshi/ with a bunch of
> people and its not sitting around in a bar..... ............


Our beer thirty is in the back of the parking lot, no bars around here. You also get to tell your honey you're still at work 🤣


----------

